# changing media access key?



## nikkoforever (Feb 22, 2005)

I just installed Tivo Desktop 2.2. When it prompted me to input my Media Access Key I had a brain cramp and put in my Tivo Service Number instead. I trust those are not the same thing, because when I tried to access my Tivo to transfer recordings, I got an error message saying "The Tivo DVR's Media Access Key does not match the key in Tivo Desktop. How do I go about changing it? I tried uninstalled Tivo Desktop and then reinstalling it, but the second time around it didn't prompt me for the Media Access Key during installation, so I couldn't input the proper one. 

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.


----------



## xnevergiveinx (Apr 5, 2004)

i'm pretty sure the media access key is something that is generated by your tivo account and not by the specific tivo box. when i had 2 series 2 units, the media access key was the same


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

nikkoforever said:


> How do I go about changing it?


It is one of the options under the 'File' menu.


----------



## Joeg180 (Jun 1, 2003)

Just remmeber to hit save.


----------

